# Rayco c100



## Oisinirish (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anybody run these? Looks the same as fecon's tractor.
We're running the Raycos and wondering what kinds of problems others are running into.


----------



## Mowingman (Oct 4, 2010)

Rayco was building the Fecon machines under contract, and Fecon was installing their own mulcher heads on them. Tractors were the same, except for the Red paint and Fecon decals. In faxct, the two Fecon 140's i had leased had Rayco yellow paint under the Red fecon paint. The parts books actually had Rayco printed on them.
There were so many problems with these Raycobuilt machines, that Frcon started using another company to build tractor units for them. not sure if the moved 100% of the models, or if Rayco stilll builds some.
The Fecon FTX140 is a terrible machine, from a design standpoint. Numerous problems with frame cracks, engine cooling problems, hydraulic cooling problems, cab seal problems, hydraulic cyl. problems, A/C problems, you name it, I saw it all in a 2 year period. Thank God, I did not buy one, just leased them.
The smaller Fecon models, built by Rayco, with the Deutz engines, were very prone to engine overheating and total engine faulure.
Hope this helps.
Jeff


----------



## Oisinirish (Oct 4, 2010)

We are running the C100's. Running into many of your above mentioned problems. Cracked frames, one new A/C unit already, maybe 300 hours on the machines. Hydraulic hoses blowing ot of there crimps, hydraulic tubes bent incorrectly then forced into place during assembly...etc. Track frame also appears to be suspect.

Anybody else with first hand experience?


----------



## Mowingman (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh, I also forgot to mention that the lift arms for the head developed cracks and both track hydraulic motors failed on one of the machines, with less than 
300 hours on them.
Did you buy the machine new? Where are you located here in Texas?
Jeff


----------



## Oisinirish (Oct 5, 2010)

We got one new and one with 250 hours. We're down in the Hill Country. Marble Falls. 

We blow air filters, radiators, and coolers twice a day so we don't have the overheat problems but a good day is only one mechanical issue per day. I'll be sure to keep an eye on the arms. 
We purchased but can still return them if we decide that's the best option. The Ditch Witch dealer is killing himself trying to help us so we're not totally out in the cold.

Hydraulic drive motors/final drives failed? Or the motor for the head?


----------



## Mowingman (Oct 5, 2010)

The final drive motors on the tracks. your machine may have the updated version that replaced the originals. Our machines had the originals. not sure of the difference, but most machines had those track motors upgraded before last year.
Oh yes, I think I forgot to mention wiring problems. Broken and shorted out wires in the shielded bundles on the wiring harness seemed to be never ending. Also, exhaust fell apart in the engine compartment and fried the engine wiring harness. Hydraulivc hoses blowing up under the seat down in the bowels of the machine, as well as hydraulic lines blowing up back under the engine compartment. I will probably think of more problems.
Jeff


----------



## Oisinirish (Oct 5, 2010)

We've had hoses blowing out of crimps since day one. O-ring after O-ring on the metal lines. Poorly bent and forced into connection. Pretty sure we have replaced every bolt at least once. Fresh air line from fan to filter vibrates and snaps the fan in half. All of the metal in general seems "soft". 
What did you end up going with?


----------



## Mowingman (Oct 5, 2010)

When I finished that big 2 year clearing job, both the leased Fecons went back to the dealer. I then semi retired and now just do stump grinding with a Carlton machine.
Recently I was tempted to bid another clearing job. I was going to go with a leased Fecon FTX148, which is the new style crawler unit. however, I decided to pass on the bid, and refered the client to another clearing contractor.
I really like the new FTX 148. I have not run in the field, but got to drive one around on the dealers lot a while back.
For smaller size machines, I think I would look at some other brand. Gyro Trak looks like a good machine. I think Vermeer of Texas is a dealer for them.
Jeff


----------

